# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: هروقت ماوس روی یک فیلد بانک رفت مثلا کد ملی انرا با سایز فونت درشت تر نشان بده

## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
من می خوام هروقت ماوس روی یک فیلد بانک رفت مثلا کد ملی اون کد ملی را با سایز فونت درشت تر نشان بده.
البنه با hint این کار را انجام دادم ولی فقط مشخصات اولین رکورد بانک می دهد (اولینی نفری که مشخصاتش تو بانک ذخیره هست نشان می دهد) و روی رکورد بعدی می رویم مشخصات شخص دوم تو hint نشان داداه نمی شود و فقط مشخصات نفر اول نشان می دهد.

شکل زیر نگاه کنید

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
در MouseMove event اینو نوشتم حل شد: 

 First_name.Hint := First_name.Text;

 حالا می خواهم یکی یکی برای DBEdit ها ننویسم و یکجا همه این DBEdit ها حالت شوند
یک چیزی شبیه به این
  for i:=0 to  ComponentCount-1 do
   begin
    if Components[i] is TDBEdit then
     begin
      TDBEdit(Components[i]).ShowHint := True;
     TDBEdit(Components[i]).Hint:= TDBEdit(Components[i]).DataField;
end;

----------

